# Chav kids who just walk out in front of you



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

With your fucking burberry scarfs, and slope across the road as slow as they can and then lookat you as if you are mad

There is a ton of metal coming towards you, i don't want to live with the image of you going over the top of my car for the rest of my life,

The idea of crossing the road really is to get to the other side in safety, not to make road user cause pile ups by having to do emergency stops


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Drop car into neutral then step on the gas  . They soon jump out of their skin and move...Or just stand there scared stiff


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Drop car into neutral then step on the gas  . They soon jump out of their skin and move...Or just stand there scared stiff


Two words come to mind.....Rabbit, and Headlights :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Drop car into neutral then step on the gas  . They soon jump out of their skin and move...Or just stand there scared stiff


I think I will try that next time it happens :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Is that what neutral is for on the dsg? Bugger...... thats handy to know. I ran over someones foot in cheltenham last year if that helps. Unfortunately the rat boy/ kevin / chav / monkey boy / mush didnt seem to hurt and ive not heard from the plod.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> i don't want to live with the image of you going over the top of my car for the rest of my life


Not only that, but they don't half make a mess of the bodywork!!

:wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its like its a fucking challenge who can get closest to being run over, and piss off the most people


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Its like its a fucking challenge who can get closest to being run over, and piss off the most people


We'll start a gallery on the biggest dumb-ass chav's :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Hasnt anyone on here seen the 80's classic Death race 2000?
We need to start a trophy cabinet.
Burberry hat, 17 yrs old, high street.....left leg ,hip and ratty looking argos gold wearing girlfriend crying.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The opposite happened to me yesterday;

I was waiting to cross the busy A road our office is on and was only just at the edge of road but there were loads of lorries parked up to my right so I thought it was ok - everyone does this every day.

So speeding towards me comes a meals on wheels van - it had plenty of room to stop in the Loading bay to my right or a while after me but instead it heads straight for me and i run back onto the pavement. It parks up literally 2 feet in front of me and I think I'm safe.

I step onto the road and look right to see if anything is coming - it's clear then look left and see the van reversing and literally 2 inches away from me. I had to run away from it as I would've been run over instead it and approach the driver and grab the door handle and open the door and ask what the fuck she thinks she's playing it only to be greeted with a really horrible chavvy accent, gold earrings and other jewellery and spiky blonde hair. "I said 'im sorry awright" "err, no, you tried to run me over twice, what the fuck are you playing at? Are you blind?" "Farking 'el, i said I'm sorry, what else d'ya wannnt?"

You to look around when you're driving and not potentially kill people when you're driving.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Whatever you do, in spite of all temptation, try as hard as you can not to hit anyone, no matter how chavvy or twatty they are - in the eyes of the law the onus is on the driver not to hit the pedestrian.

So, hit a chav, and they'll be straight on the phone to Claims Direct or similar, or they'll take you to court, etc.....


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Best thing to do is stop and smile sweetly at them - drives them nuts as the whole aim of the dawdle-across-the road routine is to piss you off


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

you're lucky your lot of chavs aren't parents. The lot near us always test the water with their prams before daring to step out in to the road themselves :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just beep when you past them that will wake them up and jump out their skin


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Hasnt anyone on here seen the 80's classic Death race 2000?
> We need to start a trophy cabinet.
> Burberry hat, 17 yrs old, high street.....left leg ,hip and ratty looking argos gold wearing girlfriend crying.


Hah...what a film that was!!!

Point system for different people...old,fat,blind etc...quite shocking but amusing...wasn't a young Sylvester Stallone in that??


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep..and peter fonda..... Could have a point system for chavs, based on there weight, weight of 1 carat gold around his neck/fingers/wrists and in his ears/nose etc and the amount of square metres of burberry at the point of impact. 
More points added for abuse and threats you get from my homies possie.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

pre chav but

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... irror+cool

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

I see another thread forming here,. How do i clean fresh chav off my wing mirror? NO doubt get a nod from swissol on this one.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Playing chicken with traffic has always gone on.

But I've had a few incidents of the little scrotes near us doing this whilst I was on a push bike.

One I'm proud of went like this..........

4-5 chavie scrotes stood near the edge of the pavement not making any attempt to cross, I could see them for appx 500 yrds, as I got closer I could see them having a bit of a chat to decide who was going to "play" 
I check over my shoulder to sus out the traffic, just as I'm about to pass them he "pretends" to step / run out in front of me, but stops just short of stepping off the kerb. 
Hoping to get a reaction from me, ie swerve / brake.

I don't think he was prepared for a 20 MPH slap on the side of the head.
( It nearly broke my wrist )

I could still hear his friends laughing after he gave up chasing me up the road. :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

I always get that....you see a single mother chav over here wanting to cross the road, what do I do? 
Stop so that they can....not a smile, no little wave to say thank you....nadda!! Just a dirty look as much as to say "how the hell do you think you are?"

I reckon those big hooped earrings must disrupt their brain signals or something :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Certainly isnt fuckin radar. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Best thing to do is stop and smile sweetly at them - drives them nuts as the whole aim of the dawdle-across-the road routine is to piss you off


Or stop and give them money... :wink:


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

r14n said:


> Playing chicken with traffic has always gone on.
> 
> But I've had a few incidents of the little scrotes near us doing this whilst I was on a push bike.
> 
> ...


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

